# Mill Attachment Wanted - For Logan Lathe Model 2527 12"



## LogansRun (Feb 2, 2016)

I want a mill attachment for my Logan.  The first chore will be to mill the NUT for my newly purchased Bostar AXA Quick Change Tool Post.

Also I need recommendations as to what will fit (which other companies... etc.)

Thanks... Bob


----------



## Finster (Feb 2, 2016)

I milled my t nut in the lathe with no attachment. I faced off a piece of stock to use as a spacer that would hold the t nut at the correct height.  I used the old t nut and bolt as the clamp and clamped the work where the rest should be. after making sure everything was straight, I milled away. It took awhile but I got it done and within a few thou. Close enough for Government work and t nuts. Here's a pic and don't laugh at my cross feed all beat up. I bought it that way.


----------



## ch2co (Feb 3, 2016)

You an do a surprising amount of "milling" on a lathe. 
 Oh, and Finster, _"I bought it that way" _sure you did.

Chuck the grumpy old guy


----------



## Finster (Feb 3, 2016)

ch2co said:


> You an do a surprising amount of "milling" on a lathe.
> Oh, and Finster, _"I bought it that way" _sure you did.
> 
> Chuck the grumpy old guy


I surely...clunk......clunk......clunk ....... did!


----------

